# Unusual sightings



## Vince

Post your unusual stuff here.  Saw something last Friday in Prince Frederick.  You see birds all the time and houses, but I saw this house with a whole bunch of birds on it.  I know that's not unusual, but the birds were all buzzards!  You don't get those things on top of your house unless something is dead.  I'm not talking one or two buzzards, these were more like twenty of them.  Never saw that many gathered on the roof of a house.  And the house was not some old run down mansion.  Nice place and fairly new.  Wish I would have thought to take a picture.


----------



## Misfit

This isn’t a sighting, it’s just weird. In the early 90’s I was deployed and sitting in a bar in Spain. I’d just started dating this Spanish girl and her Ex came in the bar and started acting stupid. He ended up getting thrown out. :shrug:

After deployment I took some leave and went home to small town USA and was sitting in a bar and that same guy walked in and sat next to me.


----------



## dan0623_2000

he must like you Misfit


----------



## mAlice

Vince, the buzzard thing happened to a house on Hermanville Rd. a few years ago.  They just took over this house.  I heard that the people had to move out until the buzzards moved on.  I guess there's nothing you can do about them, because they are protected.  I'd be getting creative if they started hanging out on my house.  There has to be something they don't like enough to make them go away.


----------



## RoseRed

Who was it that had the buzzards in their barn that had babies before they moved on?  I seem to recall they pooped ALL OVER the place and left quite a stench and mess.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> Who was it that had the buzzards in their barn that had babies before they moved on?  I seem to recall they pooped ALL OVER the place and left quite a stench and mess.



Wasn't her username something like PrepH or something like that. I remember reading about those barn buzzards too.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> Who was it that had the buzzards in their barn that had babies before they moved on?  I seem to recall they pooped ALL OVER the place and left quite a stench and mess.



http://forums.somd.com/threads/204916-Darn-buzzards?highlight=buzzards


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/204916-Darn-buzzards?highlight=buzzards



You're right!  You posted it before I did and deleted.


----------



## Vince

mAlice said:


> Vince, the buzzard thing happened to a house on Hermanville Rd. a few years ago.  They just took over this house.  I heard that the people had to move out until the buzzards moved on.  I guess there's nothing you can do about them, because they are protected.  I'd be getting creative if they started hanging out on my house.  There has to be something they don't like enough to make them go away.


These were sitting all over the roof of the house.  The house is within city limits so no shooting to scare them away.  If it were my house, there would be some dead buzzards protected or not....and those things stick like hell or death.  Guess I would too if I ate dead stuff.


----------



## Misfit

Vince said:


> those things stick like hell or death.  Guess I would too if I ate dead stuff.



Vince eats things alive!


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> These were sitting all over the roof of the house.  The house is within city limits so no shooting to scare them away.  If it were my house, there would be some dead buzzards protected or not....and those things stick like hell or death.  Guess I would too if I ate dead stuff.



Don't you eat crabs?


----------



## mAlice

Vince said:


> These were sitting all over the roof of the house.  The house is within city limits so no shooting to scare them away.  If it were my house, there would be some dead buzzards protected or not....and those things stick like hell or death.  Guess I would too if I ate dead stuff.




Yep.  The house I'm talking about had them all over the roof, all over the yard...there were hundreds of them.


----------



## Vince

Misfit said:


> Vince eats things alive!


  You know what I mean.


----------



## Restless

I was walking our dog a few weeks back, and our neighbors had about 20 buzzards in their backyard and 10 on their roof. Really weird. There is a creek in their backyard and they were there to get a drink. Haven't seen them since. 

A side story - a friend of mine does wildlife rehabilitation. One of her co-rehabers was given an abandoned baby turkey buzzard to try to save. The eyes weren't even open yet. She was able to save him...now comes the funny part. The little baby imprinted with her. She was now it's mother. He followed her everywhere. They lived on a farm and drove around on a golf cart to check on cattle, horses, etc. The buzzard would ride on top of the golf cart. He would wait outside the kitchen door for her to come outside. When she needed to go somewhere in their car, the buzzard would fly above the car. He would stop at the end of their property and wait for her to return. He hung around for several years, but finally took off with a lady buzzard.


----------



## desertrat

Misfit said:


> Vince eats things alive!


----------



## GWguy

Not so much weird as funny....

As a teen, driving around town with a girl in the car.  Turn a corner and see a water tower light up just right, looks like a UFO.  I start yelling "UFO!  UFO!" knowing full well what it was.

She freaked.  OMG did she freak.  She truly thought it was and we were about to be abducted.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Not so much weird as funny....
> 
> As a teen, driving around town with a girl in the car.  Turn a corner and see a water tower light up just right, looks like a UFO.  I start yelling "UFO!  UFO!" knowing full well what it was.
> 
> She freaked.  OMG did she freak.  She truly thought it was and we were about to be abducted.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Not so much weird as funny....
> 
> As a teen, driving around town with a girl in the car.  Turn a corner and see a water tower light up just right, looks like a UFO.  I start yelling "UFO!  UFO!" knowing full well what it was.
> 
> She freaked.  OMG did she freak.  She truly thought it was and we were about to be abducted.


Question is:
Did you tag it?


----------



## Dakota

ummmm.... how fitting I see this thread tonight.

This morning a young deer, appears to be about 1 year old, started following me around the yard... even to my neighbor's house across the street and back.  It is not startled by barking dogs or noisy cats either and later on in the day we found it isn't afraid of any of the humans that have come and gone today.      

I'd prefer it go back into the woods because it is freaking me out.


----------



## mamatutu

Dakota said:


> ummmm.... how fitting I see this thread tonight.
> 
> This morning a young deer, appears to be about 1 year old, started following me around the yard... even to my neighbor's house across the street and back.  It is not startled by barking dogs or noisy cats either and later on in the day we found it isn't afraid of any of the humans that have come and gone today.
> 
> I'd prefer it go back into the woods because it is freaking me out.



I know.  We have had a fam of deer in our yard that has visited every day for a long time.  I always worry because we are surrounded by hunters.  My hub is a hunter, but he knows our deer fam is off limits.    They are becoming so tame, that they do not fear us.  They can be in the yard when I go out to start the car to go somewhere, and they don't budge; just look at me.  I know the deer have to be thinned out.  It is just sad when you get to know them enough to recognize them.  

Last year, our neighbor's dog was barking his head off.  My hub went to see what was going on because they work outside of the house, and we keep an eye on their house for them.  Sam, their dog, had cornered a baby deer in their yard.  My hub went over to calm Sam and the baby ran a few feet and dropped.  My husband went up to it, and pet it on the head, and then the baby got up and ran off.  It was pretty amazing to watch.  But, I get what you are saying.  Deer are over populated and we (man) are taking over their territory.  It is sad, really.


----------



## Tito

GWguy said:


> Not so much weird as funny....
> 
> As a teen, driving around town with a girl in the car.  Turn a corner and see a water tower light up just right, looks like a UFO.  I start yelling "UFO!  UFO!" knowing full well what it was.
> 
> She freaked.  OMG did she freak.  She truly thought it was and we were about to be abducted.





DoWhat said:


> Question is:
> Did you tag it?


----------



## DoWhat

mamatutu said:


> It is sad, really.



What is the purpose of deer, besides humans eating them?


----------



## Tito

DoWhat said:


> What is the purpose of deer, besides humans eating them?



they are huge rats. kill em all


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> What is the purpose of deer, besides humans eating them?





Tito said:


> they are huge rats. kill em all



That's fine if mamatutu wants her deer family and maybe you can relate to this comment DoWhat because I know you also work very hard on your yard.... but I really don't want this to be a habit... next thing you know, they are eating your flowers, hostas, azaleas and are a common nuisance to your garden.   

We were out in the yard yesterday with this deer following us.... left for hours, and minutes after we returned home, so did the deer.  
It was only feet away from my porch munching on clovers in my front yard, last night and I wouldn't be surprised if it rings my door bell next.  One neighbor yelled out his window yesterday afternoon to make sure I keep my new "pet deer" in my own yard (he was kidding of course) but....

it needs to go away... AND I really feel it is dangerous for the tike to not be afraid of people.


----------



## mamatutu

Dakota, FYI, I too had problems with the deer eating my plants.  I discovered LiquidFence Deer and Rabbit Repellant spray last year.  It works! I found it at KMart.


----------



## Dakota

Restless said:


> I was walking our dog a few weeks back, and our neighbors had about 20 buzzards in their backyard and 10 on their roof. Really weird. There is a creek in their backyard and they were there to get a drink. Haven't seen them since.
> 
> A side story - a friend of mine does wildlife rehabilitation. One of her co-rehabers was given an abandoned baby turkey buzzard to try to save. The eyes weren't even open yet. She was able to save him...now comes the funny part. The little baby imprinted with her. She was now it's mother. He followed her everywhere. They lived on a farm and drove around on a golf cart to check on cattle, horses, etc. The buzzard would ride on top of the golf cart. He would wait outside the kitchen door for her to come outside. When she needed to go somewhere in their car, the buzzard would fly above the car. He would stop at the end of their property and wait for her to return. He hung around for several years, but finally took off with a lady buzzard.




There is a house in Hollywood/Leonardtown area, on Rt. 245 that commonly has numerous, 20 or more buzzards sitting on top of the roof.  It is so freaky seeing them just standing on the roof.  

I'm glad I just have a juvenile deer issue at the moment and not gangs of buzzards hanging out on my roof.


----------



## Dakota

mamatutu said:


> Dakota, FYI, I too had problems with the deer eating my plants.  I discovered LiquidFence Deer and Rabbit Repellant spray last year.  It works! I found it at KMart.



I may just take some preventative action soon instead of crying my eyes out later.

Many people were surprised by this deer in our yard like we were because they stopped and took pictures.  I think what is shocking is to see our cat sniffing the grass only a foot away from the tike.   

We are used to people stopping in front of our house because we do grow giant sunflowers that have been taller than our 2-story house.


----------



## Vince

DoWhat said:


> What is the purpose of deer, besides humans eating them?


Would like to shoot the ones that eat my garden, but can't in this area.


----------



## Dakota

Vince said:


> Would like to shoot the ones that eat my garden, but can't in this area.



 

We think this may be a male and it is back this morning.  Just grazing my front yard.  

I was reading that males are left by their mothers when they turn 1 year old, often abandoned in unfamiliar territory, wonder a bit, have trouble finding food at first... that sort of thing.

Today we had another neighbor inform us that we have a young deer hanging out in our front yard.  

I said I am well aware of that and he is free to a good home or even a not so good home.  :shrug:  He declined.


----------



## Lurk

DoWhat said:


> Question is:
> Did you tag it?





Don't you mean "Did you probe it?"


----------



## my-thyme

Since this has turned into a deer discussion....

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/irc/docs/00014598.pdf

Deer were almost none existent in St Mary's County by the early part of the 20th century. I can remember Robert Thompson talking about relocating deer to this area.

We counted thirty-two of the critters in the field in front of our house last week. Looked and acted like a herd of beef, just milling around, totally unconcerned that we were out there watching them.

I will admit, we get a lot of pleasure out of watching them. But I like fresh veggies from the garden better, which they have a tendency to also like.

Brushing my dog near my gardens seems to help keep them away from that area.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

my-thyme said:


> Since this has turned into a deer discussion....
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/irc/docs/00014598.pdf
> 
> Deer were almost none existent in St Mary's County by the early part of the 20th century. I can remember Robert Thompson talking about relocating deer to this area.
> 
> We counted thirty-two of the critters in the field in front of our house last week. Looked and acted like a herd of beef, just milling around, totally unconcerned that we were out there watching them.
> 
> I will admit, we get a lot of pleasure out of watching them. But I like fresh veggies from the garden better, which they have a tendency to also like.
> 
> Brushing my dog near my gardens seems to help keep them away from that area.



Could only get five of these loaded.


----------



## SamSpade

Vince said:


> Post your unusual stuff here.  Saw something last Friday in Prince Frederick.  You see birds all the time and houses, but I saw this house with a whole bunch of birds on it.  I know that's not unusual, but the birds were all buzzards!  You don't get those things on top of your house unless something is dead.  I'm not talking one or two buzzards, these were more like twenty of them.  Never saw that many gathered on the roof of a house.  And the house was not some old run down mansion.  Nice place and fairly new.  Wish I would have thought to take a picture.



Every time I've seen large groups of buzzards, there's always been a good reason, even if not completely obvious. They're drawn by *smell*. Turkey vultures in particular have about the keenest sense of smell known to animals. There might not have been a dead animal visible, but there might have been dead flesh somewhere in the vicinity - even *buried* or otherwise not visible.

Once, visiting my parents, we had tons of vultures outside and it wasn't until late afternoon that my sister divulged she had tossed some spoiled meat over the fence. Somehow she hadn't made the connection.


----------



## Dakota

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Could only get five of these loaded.



WOW - came right up on you.  Great pictures, thanks for posting.  

Mine hung around for a week and I haven't seen it the last few days.


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> WOW - came right up on you.  Great pictures, thanks for posting.
> 
> Mine hung around for a week and I haven't seen it the last few days.



Could be these guys.
http://forums.somd.com/threads/298995-Poachers-Not-Hunters


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Could be these guys.
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/298995-Poachers-Not-Hunters



  I hope not....


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Could be these guys.
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/298995-Poachers-Not-Hunters



I found out today that our resident deer moved across the street to an old couples house.  

The couple doesn't seem to be bothered at all by the addition.  The deer has more foliage and the dog that lives there is blind and deaf, unlike my very attentive dogs (and cats).


----------



## PsyOps

This was sent to me from a friend in Boston


----------

